# Fluval FX5 vs Eheim 2080 and 2260



## siddhusai (Jun 1, 2006)

*Hi; :fish:

I am in the process of setting up a huge tank for oscar and Malawi cichlid the tank dimensions are given below;

Length=8feet(96inch)Breadth=2feet(24inch),Height=2feet(24inch)=905LTS,240 Us Gallon
Length=10feet(120inch)Breadth=2feet(24inch),Height=2feet(24inch)=1135LTS,300 Us Gallon

i would request the filtration experts to suggest me which models should i go for either Fluval FX5 vs Eheim 2080/2260 should i go for as i am frm India and there are no dealers for fluval and the price is not a constraint for me any valuables inputs,suggestions will help me in setting up this huge tank 
*


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

The review at the link below provides a lot of very useful information about two of the filters you're considering:

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forum ... 3-compared

After weighing these two options I ended up going with an Eheim 2262 on my tank. Whichever one you choose, you'll likely need two of them on your big tank.

If money isn't a barrier, I would also consider a series of Nu-Clear filters to provide biological and mechanical filtration.

I can't speak for the FX5 but the Eheims don't stand out for their mechanical filtration capabilities IMO.


----------



## swk (Mar 16, 2010)

I would go for 2 eheim 2262 on that large of a tank


----------



## Bevo5 (Mar 19, 2004)

I have one of each on a 240g. I'd say it all depends on what you're looking for. The 2262 does a better job of flow and biological since there is no wasted space in the canister at all. But, the fx5 is growing on me. It's quieter than the 2262, and it seems like it does a pretty good job of mechanical.

I kind of think one of each is the way to go since you can let each filter do what it does best. But, two fx5's will cost about the same as one 2262. So it's hard to say no to that.

Also - after cleaning each of them I have to admit the fluval is much easier to access. I hate saying that because I've been using EHEIMS for about 20 years.


----------



## 60gallon (Dec 14, 2010)

The only Eheim I had was 2: 2217s but I replaced them with 2: FX5s. My FX5s are great!


----------



## spotmonster (Nov 23, 2006)

I have no experience with the Eheim. But I do own 3 FX5's. I would put 2 FX5's on each of those tanks. Very easy maintenance, excellent flow, and great mechanical and biological. They come with a 3rd hook up that you can attach to a garden hose. By unhooking the output to the tank and hooking up the garden hose with the included extra valve, you can drain the tank very quickly for water changes without the need to disturb the filter. I only use my python for adding water back to the tanks.... at least on my FX5 equipped tanks.


----------



## &lt;=U=L=T=R=A=&gt; (Apr 21, 2010)

siddhusai said:


> *Hi; :fish:
> 
> I am in the process of setting up a huge tank for oscar and Malawi cichlid the tank dimensions are given below;
> 
> ...


2 EHEIM 2262 ...when filters start to get dirty you loose flow,you start seen poop particles floating around.....that's when these kick in :drooling:
These filters can get real dirty and lose very little water flow vs others opcorn:


----------



## malady (Nov 20, 2011)

^^ i like your username lol did you get tickets?


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Two Eheim 2262's for me also.


----------



## spyke (Dec 15, 2002)

eheim 2260 for me.


----------



## theoryguru (Oct 11, 2011)

I have 2 x FX5s - 1 bought new and 1 used; 
I would've bought Eheim (eager to own one) but LFS doesn't carry them.

Pros: - One great feature besides the self prime, is the 'self burp'. It shuts itself off for 2mins in a 24hr period to remove any trapped air in the canister. 
- Very quiet, virtually silent.
- price, this would've been a Con a few mths ago but the price has dramatically decreased. I've been to the LFS 2x for a refund on the price difference
- large but nice design and fits under my cabinet
- built in purge valve facilitates water changes 
- Fluval brand, my experience is they're work horses and besides replacing an odd pc after few yrs they're reliable

Cons: - rubber in/out take fittings get discoloured easily
- the orange bottom of the bolts for the cover get hairline cracks, become brittle and can easily break. Cost to replace $6-8ea - urg! - I'll post my DIY soon.
- some ppl have noted the vacuum-like hose also succomb to cracking and they've replaced w/1"vinyl tubing

Bottom line if the price is right, I'd recommend the FX5


----------



## Toms45hd (Dec 25, 2018)

Eheim classic 2262 filters have zero bypass…..


----------

